# Foliage and Biking



## trtaylor (Aug 27, 2006)

Looking for some suggestions...

My wife and I would like to plan a trip to Vermont in early/mid October. We'd like to combine some bike riding with viewing the Vermont foliage. Neither of us have mountain bikes, but ride roads and bike paths. What do you suggest?

Thanks in advance.

Tim


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 27, 2006)

if you want to rent some mountain bikes, you can't do better than kingdom trails. if you want to road bike, the roads up here don't have much white line space so you will be playing dodgems with the cars.


----------



## trtaylor (Aug 27, 2006)

Ahhh, hadn't thought about the rental idea. Thanks. Not surprised at the lack of space on the roads.


----------



## Marc (Aug 27, 2006)

Go to Stowe.  Ride the bike path and drive/hike Mansfield.  Best place to be in VT for a foliage vaca, IMHO.


No strip clubs though, so that is strike one.  None that I know if, anyway.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't worry about the lack of space on the roadas. Vermont driverrs are very curtious. I've riden thousandsof miles all over Vermont and much of that in the northeast Kingdom never had any trouble or close calls. I have more bad driver experiences near my home in Connecticut in a  few rides than I've had in Vermont over several weeks of riding. It's also safer to ride out a little from the side of the road anyway. Believe it or not this is a fact. Cars will buzz by at higher speeds if you hug the right side of the road than if you ride on or a little to the left of the white line. Well enough about that ,check out these sites for a list of good bike guides and great loop rides. Keep in mind the weather back, in 1987 it snowed over a foot on October 2nd in mid vermont , while other years we've had weather in the 70s. 

http://www.travel-vermont.com/recreation/bike_books.asp 

http://www.bikekinetix.com/main_vt.php

http://www.hometown.aol.com/vermontrides/

http://www.dartmouth.edu/~hac/bike/

http://www.pedaling.com/


----------



## trtaylor (Aug 30, 2006)

Thx....this is great info.

Tim


----------



## from_the_NEK (Sep 12, 2006)

The foliage in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont is well on its way. The birches at the top of Burke Mtn have already lot their leaves. Last weekend I rode down the East Bowl trail. It was the first time all year I had been able to do it (finally stopped raining long enough :razz: ) Check out the pics!







More in the gallery :smile: 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=590


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Sep 19, 2006)

Im not one for getting on a mountain bike but the sunday paper here had a big section with pictures of the NEK and the trails and views.. Everything from going thru fields, to some crazy stuff i would never do.. I really wish it was closer so i could check it out, too far for a day trip  It looked great


----------

